# CPD on Hoover



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Finally there is law enforcement on Hoover! Glad to see CPD out on Hoover now, to many people knew the city rangers didn't have much authority and used that to their advantage.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Fishingislife said:


> Finally there is law enforcement on Hoover! Glad to see CPD out on Hoover now, to many people knew the city rangers didn't have much authority and used that to their advantage.


What led to this? I can see it happening on Alum or Buckeye, Hoover too though. Sounds like a good thing.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

meisjedog said:


> What led to this? I can see it happening on Alum or Buckeye, Hoover too though. Sounds like a good thing.


Honestly I don't know what led to it. All I know is they are writing alot tickets for various different things and they are on the look out for the "powerful 9.9s" that people run on Hoover.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Knowing this...just a reminder that on Hoover if the boat has an outboard on it bigger than a 9.9 it has to be trimmed up with prop out of water or if left down, the prop has to be removed.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I haven't seen them on Hoover. But in my opinion the 10 hp and 10 mph limit hasn't ever been enforced. My boat running with the 9.9 kicker has a top speed of 6.2 mph. A couple weeks ago I saw a 14 foot jon boat with 4 adults up on plane. I don't believe you can get any boat on plane and stay under 10mph. So if every boat on plane is going faster than 10 mph. CPD could make a lot of money writing tickets.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

deerfarmer said:


> I haven't seen them on Hoover. But in my opinion the 10 hp and 10 mph limit hasn't ever been enforced. My boat running with the 9.9 kicker has a top speed of 6.2 mph. A couple weeks ago I saw a 14 foot jon boat with 4 adults up on plane. I don't believe you can get any boat on plane and stay under 10mph. So if every boat on plane is going faster than 10 mph. CPD could make a lot of money writing tickets.


From what I heard it sounds like they already have made alot of money so far in writing tickets, and I am willing to bet there is going be alot more tickets issued from what I saw on Monday with several boats full throttle in an idle zone and also full throttle close to the banks.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

and just an FYI Hoover is a 10HP lake and lower.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

deerfarmer said:


> I haven't seen them on Hoover. But in my opinion the 10 hp and 10 mph limit hasn't ever been enforced. My boat running with the 9.9 kicker has a top speed of 6.2 mph. A couple weeks ago I saw a 14 foot jon boat with 4 adults up on plane. I don't believe you can get any boat on plane and stay under 10mph. So if every boat on plane is going faster than 10 mph. CPD could make a lot of money writing tickets.


City coffers may see a windfall following tonight’s bass tournament.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

CPD on Hoover????...believe it when I see it...


----------



## Fisher1672 (Oct 18, 2014)

deerfarmer said:


> I haven't seen them on Hoover. But in my opinion the 10 hp and 10 mph limit hasn't ever been enforced. My boat running with the 9.9 kicker has a top speed of 6.2 mph. A couple weeks ago I saw a 14 foot jon boat with 4 adults up on plane. I don't believe you can get any boat on plane and stay under 10mph. So if every boat on plane is going faster than 10 mph. CPD could make a lot of money writing tickets.


Hard to get on plane when you boat is loaded with giant crappies


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> CPD on Hoover????...believe it when I see it...


City of Columbus owns Hoover and CPD used to patrol hoover back in the day.... I guess you will have to see it to believe it. But you won't see them if your not on the water


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Fishingislife said:


> City of Columbus owns Hoover and CPD used to patrol hoover back in the day.... I guess you will have to see it to believe it. But you won't see them if your not on the water


O I know it's a city reservoir...I wasn't being a smartass to ya...so let me get this straight- you have the rangers, CPD, and ODNR at the lake when need be?...all for juiced up 9.9's who disobey a no wake zone or drive too close to the bank?..sounds like a pretty important piece of water...and you're right, I've not been out on Hoover this year...might have to go see what all the hype is about...


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> O I know it's a city reservoir...I wasn't being a smartass to ya...so let me get this straight- you have the rangers, CPD, and ODNR at the lake when need be?...all for juiced up 9.9's who disobey a no wake zone or drive too close to the bank?..sounds like a pretty important piece of water...and you're right, I've not been out on Hoover this year...might have to go see what all the hype is about...


ODNR doesn't patrol Hoover....

maybe once or twice a year?


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishingislife said:


> ODNR doesn't patrol Hoover....


Sorry but that is incorrect as they do patrol Hoover upon occasion. Had our license checked several times over the years.

To save yourself a fine of $150+$50 (court costs) up to $1000, it might be worth time to review City code section 921. Might also check sections referring to "idle speed". Several items in the code came as big surprise to us and we've been boating Hoover over 30 years.

This all came about when CPD Watercraft officers at Griggs kept hearing about alcohol, big motors & fast speeds at Hoover. So they injected themselves in to see what was occurring. They joined with ODNR several weeks ago as part of state wide and national concentrated effort to deal with alcohol usage by boaters. Columbus waterways allow NO alcohol. They are CPD and have right to do breathalyzer tests as any boater on city waterways has given "implied consent" as per code. As Columbus PD officers they have the right to enforce any and all laws of Columbus with safety being their prime objective.

We look on this as a good thing for safety of folks enjoying Hoover and we thank CPD and the Rangers for their service in working toward that end.

Long Barbels


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

some folks I assumed were rangers have patrolled Hoover in prior years and earlier this year. saw the CPD vehicles and boats there starting a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Longbarbels said:


> They joined with ODNR several weeks ago as part of state wide and national concentrated effort to deal with alcohol usage by boaters.
> Long Barbels


Now if we can just get the ODNR to retake their own lake. 
You know.........the one right down the road with a watercraft office on it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> O I know it's a city reservoir...I wasn't being a smartass to ya...so let me get this straight- you have the rangers, CPD, and ODNR at the lake when need be?...all for juiced up 9.9's who disobey a no wake zone or drive too close to the bank?..sounds like a pretty important piece of water...and you're right, I've not been out on Hoover this year...might have to go see what all the hype is about...


You don't have to go see!
Besides what longbarbels stated...
...I'll explain it to ya via a couple organizations that swing the most weight with COC officials when it comes to Hoover:

https://www.facebook.com/HooverSailingClub/posts/...besides those living along Hoover, the sailing clubs there are the squeakiest wheels complaining of gas powered boats on Hoover. If they complain...the city reacts. Been that way for years. If they had their way, Hoover would be off limits to any gas engine. Which incidentally, several years ago they petitioned the city to do exactly that, citing the biggest reason for their petition was erosion to the banks being caused by gas powered boats'...as if they were some kind of environmentalist group. Guess they figured using that reason was the best way to get done what they wanted. If this seems hard to believe, follow some of the COC city counsel meetings.

Next in line are the different rowing teams that use Hoover.
There are 2-3 rowing clubs(maybe more)that use Hoover teaching younger people(mostly high schoolers) competitive rowing. I believe two of the organization are from Dublin and Westerville. Too many complaints from them to city hall about boats buzzing them or cutting in front of them guarantees an onslaught of patrol.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Longbarbels said:


> Sorry but that is incorrect as they do patrol Hoover upon occasion. Had our license checked several times over the years.


Yeah they patrol hoover maybe once every 7-9 years kinda like Michigans football team, it takes the blue 7-9 years and they may beat OSU.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Fishingislife said:


> ODNR doesn't patrol Hoover....
> 
> maybe once or twice a year?


Yes they do...seen them there an abundance of times...like I said I haven't been to Hoover yet this year so this is news to me...it's just odd they would add CPD to the mix...I would understand if they eliminated the rangers then??..on the lake at least...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Fishingislife said:


> Yeah they patrol hoover maybe once every 7-9 years kinda like Michigans football team, it takes the blue 7-9 years and they may beat OSU.


They are there A LOT more than that...lol...they were at red bank rather frequently in the past...doing whatever, but they were there...


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Yes they do...seen them there an abundance of times...like I said I haven't been to Hoover yet this year so this is news to me.


I have never seen ODNR patrol daily or weekly like CPD is..... I only known odnr to drop by randomly, and they usually just ask to see fishing licenses from my past experiences. CPD has been out in full throttle recently.

I see ODNR shocking / netting at Hoover way more then I do see them patrolling.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

With ODNR being spread so thin, I ve never seen them patrol daily at any one body of water unless that body of water has had a particular ongoing issue they are trying to stop. The way officers are usually sectioned off being over several different bodies of water within their assigned area, seems they usually rotate from lake to lake within their boundary.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

fastwater said:


> With ODNR being spread so thin, I ve never seen them patrol daily at any one body of water unless that body of water has had a particular ongoing issue they are trying to stop. The way officers are usually sectioned off being over several different bodies of water within their assigned area, seems they usually rotate from lake to lake within their boundary.


That's my point.... people saying odnr patrols hoover.... They may randomly stop by here and there but they don't really patrol Hoover.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Fishingislife said:


> That's my point.... people saying odnr patrols hoover.... They may randomly stop by here and there but they don't really patrol Hoover.


If you're gonna look at it that way they really don't patrol anywhere...they were at Hoover fairly often, that's all I know...CPD sounds a little overkill to me...but who am I?..


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

I hope they are not patrolling in their big fast boat, like they used to. They used to swamp me in my 16 foot boat back in the day. They are going to drown me in my kayak now. They were more of a nuisance, than the boats with 15 HP motors and the 9.9 HP stickers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Seems logical to me. Since the city owns Hoover, let them do enforcement. That frees up odnr to be elsewhere.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Workingman said:


> Seems logical to me. Since the city owns Hoover, let them do enforcement. That frees up odnr to be elsewhere.


Yep...maybe since CPD had a brain fart, caved in to the pressure of the mayor and media and foolishly did away with their vice unit they have extra cops standing around so they put them in boats. 
Anyone been seeing any hookers or pimps on hoover?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fastwater said:


> You don't have to go see!
> Besides what longbarbels stated...
> ...I'll explain it to ya via a couple organizations that swing the most weight with COC officials when it comes to Hoover:
> 
> ...


Yes, the sailboat crowd does have a high opinion of themselves! One time my BIL and I were fishing at Pymatuning, when off in the distance we see a big flotilla of sailboats. Nice! Very pretty! I don't know if there was a race on, but there might as well have been. One jerk kept zipping around us like we were a marker buoy! He got as close as 10 feet, all the while grinning at us like an idiot! And we were NOT under power, we were drifting. 

That was just one of the times I wished I had a shotgun loaded with 00 Buck! I could have punched a lot of holes in his sails! 



Fuzzygrub said:


> I hope they are not patrolling in their big fast boat, like they used to. They used to swamp me in my 16 foot boat back in the day. They are going to drown me in my kayak now. They were more of a nuisance, than the boats with 15 HP motors and the 9.9 HP stickers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang! You caught us! Years ago my buddy and I bought a used Merc 15 horse. Once we found out that it was the same powerhead as the 9.9, just bored out, we ordered 9.9 decals from Mercury. We did this to have a little something extra at Pymy! It's a big lake, and every horsepower helps. Even with the 15 we saw boats with Yamaha and Honda outboards that could outrun us easily! And they were running 2 foot more boat!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

A few years ago I attended a meeting when Columbus was rolling out the "land stewardship" program. 

This was in the rec center at the Park of Roses. The hall was packed with residents from around Hoover, and they were furious. They lined up in the aisle to get a turn at the mike and complain about the city's restrictions on what they can do with their properties. It was torches and pitchforks.

The gist of it was, they didn't own the land all the way to the shore, and they couldn't clear it or mow it. No docks, not even a stake to tie up to, unless you sign up for the program.

The same rules apply to Griggs and Oshay, because they are drinking-water reservoirs. 

Griggs ... it's legal to drive a weighted powerboat of unlimited horsepower at 40 mph on a mixed-use reservoir that is also the drinking water supply for the city.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

FOSR said:


> A few years ago I attended a meeting when Columbus was rolling out the "land stewardship" program.
> 
> This was in the rec center at the Park of Roses. The hall was packed with residents from around Hoover, and they were furious. They lined up in the aisle to get a turn at the mike and complain about the city's restrictions on what they can do with their properties. It was torches and pitchforks.
> 
> ...


Naive people. What they fail to understand is they are not Columbus voters and by extension their concerns are hardly a priority for Columbus officials. The law is pretty clear - they don’t own the land up to the lakeshore. Frankly I’d love to own a home on Hoover. Have scoped out a few houses over the years. But each time I’m dissuaded from paying 1.5-2X $/sq. ft. as a home just down the street off the water when the water access premium you’re paying for can be removed by Columbus city council at their will. A better use of those residents’ time would be to stay home during the next meeting and instead cut a check for campaign contributions. In fact make it an annual act akin to paying property taxes. Then, they might find Columbus more receptive to their concerns


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Workingman said:


> Seems logical to me. Since the city owns Hoover, let them do enforcement. That frees up odnr to be elsewhere.


Is CPD on all city reservoirs?..serious question as I have no idea...is CPD checking fishing licenses and doing fishing violations and all that too?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Yep...maybe since CPD had a brain fart, caved in to the pressure of the mayor and media and foolishly did away with their vice unit they have extra cops standing around so they put them in boats.
> Anyone been seeing any hookers or pimps on hoover?


I've seen a boat load of drug dealing going on out on the water...get it??..bunch of shootings happen on the water too...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Is CPD on all city reservoirs?..serious question as I have no idea...is CPD checking fishing licenses and doing fishing violations and all that too?


What's currently going on as far as CPD being the main LE on city reservoirs is something someone else will have to chime in on. I just don't spend any time up there other than Hoover and all the CPD LE I knew are now retired. 
I can tell you several years ago, at both Griggs and Oshay, CPD was the only LE that was on those reservoirs and they took care of all on/off water LE. CPD at that time had their own marine patrol unit with dedicated officers to that unit and they kept their boats there and patrolled both these locations daily. Then the 'powers to be' (believe it was the Coleman administration) changed things around and virtually gut the marine patrol unit. CPD kept a few of their patrol boats but some were given to the Fire Division and some were auctioned. 
Seems with the on slot of CPD boats, the COC may have again rejuvenated their marine patrol unit.

Far as what's going on today on the water, with new agreements with local LE and state LE working together as far as jurisdictions, not only on the water, but land as well, it doesn't surprise me in the least that ODNR is showing up on city owned lakes that are commonly patrolled by CPD...or vice versa. 
Used to be a State Trooper only had police powers/authority on state thoroughfares within a city limit. Their police powers/authority was very limited off these state thoroughfares. You never saw them cruising city roads,communities or side streets. With the latest agreements of all levels of LE working together...not so today and were subject to see both state and local(city) LE in places we normally didn't.


----------



## Swejen (Aug 22, 2019)

fastwater said:


> What's currently going on as far as CPD being the main LE on city reservoirs is something someone else will have to chime in on. I just don't spend any time up there other than Hoover and all the CPD LE I knew are now retired.
> I can tell you several years ago, at both Griggs and Oshay, CPD was the only LE that was on those reservoirs and they took care of all on/off water LE. CPD at that time had their own marine patrol unit with dedicated officers to that unit and they kept their boats there and patrolled both these locations daily. Then the 'powers to be' (believe it was the Coleman administration) changed things around and virtually gut the marine patrol unit. CPD kept a few of their patrol boats but some were given to the Fire Division and some were auctioned.
> Seems with the on slot of CPD boats, the COC may have again rejuvenated their marine patrol unit.
> 
> ...


CPD still has a boat unit called Marine Park. They are tasked with patrolling city waterways and parks. Hoover, O'Shaughnessy, Griggs and the Scioto ramp downtown are all areas of responsibility for them. The unit has been around for years and back in the 90's, had officers assigned to all their waterways. It was Chief Jackson who gutted the unit and several others in the mid to late 90's. The unit received 2 new boats last year. Their old boats were auctioned off. The ODNR does not regularly patrol these anymore due to manpower issues and because they are city waterways. That's not to say they won't anymore. 

As far as the state trooper thing, Troopers have jurisdiction on any roadway in the state with the exception of alleys. It's all in the Ohio Revised Code.


----------



## Swejen (Aug 22, 2019)

Shad Rap said:


> Is CPD on all city reservoirs?..serious question as I have no idea...is CPD checking fishing licenses and doing fishing violations and all that too?


Yes, they are


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Swejen said:


> Yes, they are


Ok...makes more sense then.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

They were there the Thursday before last. CPD was checking motors.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

chopper said:


> They were there the Thursday before last. CPD was checking motors.


Maybe they should be out more patrolling in the neighborhoods and running traffic on the roads...checking motors at Hoover???..hope they are busting a lot of people...


----------



## 3DFishing (Sep 19, 2014)

Longbarbels said:


> They joined with ODNR several weeks ago as part of state wide and national concentrated effort to deal with alcohol usage by boaters. Columbus waterways allow NO alcohol.


Never heard of "NO alcohol" on Columbus waterways. Am I missing something?? 

https://library.municode.com/oh/col...T9STPAPUPRCO_CH921WARE_921.11OPPHCOUNINALDRTE

City Code Section 921.11 - Operation or physical control under the influence of alcohol or drug; testing.

(A) No person shall operate or be in physical control of any vessel underway or shall manipulate any water skis, aquaplane, or similar device upon the waters of the city if, at the time of the operation, control, or manipulation, any of the following applies:

(1) The person is under the influence of alcohol, a drug of abuse, or a combination of them;

(2) The person has a concentration of eight-hundredths (0.08) of one (1) percent or more by weight of alcohol per unit volume in the person's whole blood;

(3) The person has a concentration of ninety-six-thousandths (0.096) of one (1) per cent or more by weight per unit volume of alcohol in the person's blood serum or plasma;

(4) The person has a concentration of eleven-hundredths (0.11) of one (1) gram or more by weight of alcohol per one hundred (100) milliliters of the person's urine;

(5) The person has a concentration of eight-hundredths (0.08) of one (1) gram or more by weight of alcohol per two hundred ten (210) liters of the person's breath.

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/laws/ohio-boat-operators-guide/ch-7-ohio-operating-laws#710

*Operating Under the Influence of Alcohol or Drugs Prohibited; Testing*
ORC 1547.11 ; ORC 1547.111
No person shall operate or be in physical control of any vessel underway, or manipulate any water skis or similar device if the person is under the influence of alcohol and/or drugs. 

*NOTE:* It is an offense to operate a vessel while having a Blood Alcohol Content (BAC) of 0.08 or more. A BAC less than 0.08 is admissable in court along with other evidence of impairment to prove operating under the influence. For persons under 21 years of age, it is an offense to operate a vessel while having a BAC of 0.02 or more. Further, it is an offense for persons under the age of 21 to purchase, possess, consume, or be under the influence of alcohol.

*Penalty for Operating Under the Influence of Alcohol or Drugs*
*OFFENSE* *MINIMUM* *MAXIMUM*
First 3 days jail
$150 fine 6 months jail
$1,000 fine
Second 10 days jail
$150 fine 6 months jail
$1,000 fine
Third 30 days jail
$150 fine 1 year jail
$1,000 fine

Any person who operates a vessel, water skis or similar device shall be deemed to have given consent to a chemical test or tests of their blood, breath, or urine to determine alcohol or drug content if arrested. If a person under arrest refuses to submit to a chemical test the person is prohibited from operating a vessel or water skis or from registering a vessel for a one-year period. If the person is the owner of the vessel the registration certificate and tags will be impounded for a one-year period.


----------

